# Savage Creek skiff



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

look like this?

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1347930955


----------



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

Just like it except it needs to be finished out! Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

> Hi everyone, I just bought a Savage Creek skiff 16' 6".
> Its a tunnel hull approx 1/4 inward from the transom.
> I will be modifying it to a very simple tiller skiff.
> I was told they are no longer made and that they were manufactured in Mims, Florida. I understand they go really skinny.
> ...


I would Google "Savage Creek Tunnel Hull" and read everything you can about them before investing ANY more money into that Hull. Sorry about the realization that you are about to discover, but better Now the Later.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Roy had some good ideas, but workmanship was horrible. Sorry! Had a good idea with the micro skiff but he killed the company.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks just like the mud minnow cept for the tunnel part


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

> looks just like the mud minnow cept for the tunnel part


Your Skiff looks almost identical, but I have never heard of major issues with that Hull. Could be that only a few we're made. ;D


----------



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

Not sure about that model, I had the bigger/wider one. Biggest issues were funky handling because of tunnel design and hull layup was too thin/ light.......developed a 3 foot crack down center and almost sank. Ran pretty good after I spent $6k strengthening hull and glassing in tunnel to form a flat pad in back.


----------

